# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Anguilla

## drrows

I am looking for information about this island Who has been there.What is it like both as a vacation spot,where to stay and how to get there??? Any and all information most appreciated.

----------


## Peter NJ

Well simply put,its for beach lovers.No real towns as major hubs.No shopping.Very little crime.Great beach bars,great music scene good food.Where to stay depends on your wallet.Anywhere from 60 a night well into the thousands per night.Simple clean guesthouses to flashy Resorts with Villas in between.You can fly from SXM or take several different boats into Blowing Point..Its a very flat scrubby island that isn't verry pretty in the middle but once you hit the beaches you are in heaven.

----------


## drrows

Thanks for the info

----------


## gallia

i have visit Anguilla many times. Great beaches, good cuisine, pretty peoples.
From St. Maarten with Trans Anguilla or with the ferry boat from Marigot. Frim Anguilla to St. Barth you have a flight with Trans Anguilla or Anguilla Air Service.

----------


## sbhlvr

> Well simply put,its for beach lovers.No real towns as major hubs.No shopping.Very little crime.Great beach bars,great music scene good food.Where to stay depends on your wallet.Anywhere from 60 a night well into the thousands per night.Simple clean guesthouses to flashy Resorts with Villas in between.You can fly from SXM or take several different boats into Blowing Point..Its a very flat scrubby island that isn't verry pretty in the middle but once you hit the beaches you are in heaven.



A very accurate description

----------


## mikehorne

i also visit here so many times good place is this .

----------


## Archibald

Anguilla is a great place for tourist and visitors. I had spent many time there with my friend and we make lots of fun there. It has some good attractions for visitors. I wish to go there again.

----------

